# Blower recomendations



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

So I have been pulling a cord over 10 yrs. I have a fairly small lot, .23 before the home. I'm not opposed to battery but would appreciate your opinions on recently purchased gas powered (hand and backpack) blowers.

Thanks!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a thread I started http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=26

I think I'm going to go with a Echo PB-580T but haven't pulled the trigger on it yet


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks J_nick
I'm leaning backpack, Stihl or echo but dealer days reminded me about my crappy handheld corded.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I do love fossil fuels, but Stihl is producing some battery stuff with some impressive specs. They're not cheap though.

If I was going to buy into a battery system, I think I would want to go all-in. Unfortunately, I don't think they make a battery edger yet.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks,
All in battery (every tool) with cost isn't a option, my mixed garage of used and new equipment. Need to stay gas for the time being...without regret.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I too am a fan of backpack blowers and fossil fuels!!! I am partial to Stihl, so that's the first place I look when wanting to buy anything lawn tool related. But you can't go wrong with Echo, Shindaiwa, Maruyama, Redmax just to name a few. It's good to have a dealer close by in case there are any issues.


----------



## Dlahey16 (Dec 14, 2017)

Stihl br700 is great but might be overkill for the size of your lot. I would look at the stihl handheld blowers, they look nice.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Dlahey16 said:


> Stihl br700 is great but might be overkill for the size of your lot. I would look at the stihl handheld blowers, they look nice.


A bit old, but nonetheless, nice post.

Still not sold on batteries and won't be. Costs nearly as much, and even more if they fail. Limited use, and can only use them when charged. A gallon of gas on my blower would last me all day for a weekend where 1 battery lasts 15 minutes.

Been burned once on a battery blower and not again.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

For my use, which was blowing stuff off driveway and deck and attachment kit for gutters, I bought the Stihl BG55. It was their lowest end model but it still serves my needs fine. I believe it is the BG50 now maybe.

I've used it for leaves in yard occasionally and it works well but I mulch mow so not a deal breaker for me. Easy to service as well. I just replaced the carburetor with a kit on Amazon for like $15. Took less than 10 minutes.

Edited to add: Didn't realize such an old post. @tbdh20 hasn't been active since early September so doubt this will get a response but I'll leave my response anyway :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Edited to add: Didn't realize such an old post. @tbdh20 hasn't been active since early September so doubt this will get a response but I'll leave my response anyway :thumbup:


I thought the same thing too. lol


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I think it's nice for us newbies to join in old posts, We do eventually look through lots of old threads and find them very interesting. Great forum.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

jabopy said:


> I think it's nice for us newbies to join in old posts, We do eventually look through lots of old threads and find them very interesting. Great forum.


Agreed and welcome to TLF!!!

One thing that always bothered me on other forums was folks getting chided for brining up an old thread whether purposefully or not.


----------



## Chuck S (Nov 5, 2018)

I have a year old hand held gasoline leaf blower. It's my first. Should have bought my second leaf blower first -- a gas back pack version. 

-- Chuck


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I just picked up the Hitachi RB24EAP handheld blower this fall from amazon. It's obviously a cheaper blower than some but I found it very powerful and it works really well. I like gas powered equipment much more than battery. I don't want to have to remember to keep the battery charged. Much easier to just gas and go.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Everyone around me recommend my wife to buy a Stihl leaf blower for my Christmas gift. So I will run this threw the paces and see if it's good enough for one home lawn.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I've owned a husqvarna 150BT for 3 years with heavy use(snow, grass clippings, leaves) and its been bulletproof so far. 3-4 pull start every time


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I've owned a husqvarna 150BT for 3 years with heavy use(snow, grass clippings, leaves) and its been bulletproof so far. 3-4 pull start every time


They are excellent blowers and come from the "Redmax 'line'" - high-quality motor for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > I've owned a husqvarna 150BT for 3 years with heavy use(snow, grass clippings, leaves) and its been bulletproof so far. 3-4 pull start every time
> ...


I've had mine for at least 8 years and love it. Recently started running rough, changed the spark plug and now it runs like new. I have been recently considering an upgrade to a more powerful model.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

marshtj said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> ...


There's the $250-$300 line of handheld blowers, then you get into backpack blowers. I can't help ya there because I won't need anything more then what I have.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

As far as electric blowers, I hate battery blowers...they're generally not there yet in terms of power and battery life, so I go corded instead if I can. Recently bought a Toro 12 amp model, top of the 2-speed line to replace an old 12 amp black and decker that broke. It works well, but the handle isn't balanced right and chafed my fingers with leather gloves on. I might add pipe insulation to it.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Have both an Ego 56v and an Echo 580T. The Echo just does not run out of steam where the Ego does. Now I just use the Ego to dry off the vehicles and the Echo for yard duty.


----------

